

Ask HN: Problems with 1099-MISC Tax Returns? - camz

Hey Guys, I wanted to know how many guys here own businesses and have a hard/annoying time dealing with 1099s.<p>I'm trying to solve the problem by providing a service that lets you efile with the IRS, check data against the Social Security Agency's database and guarantee IRS audit protection.<p>What are some problems you're having?  What do you really want to help you fix this problem?<p>Any comments are welcome!  Also, if you have any questions about this I'd be glad to help!<p>I'd be glad to also send a free ebook that I wrote to help anyone that wants to understand these problems better as well if you email me at cameronkeng@gmail.com<p>Thanks!
Cam.
======
ndcrandall
I always struggle towards the end of the year thinking back to what my
expenses were. I then try to go through my bank accounts and determine what
was actually a write off. There are so many stipulations to what a write off
is that I'm constantly afraid of getting audited. My problem is two fold.

1\. I need to track my business expenses during the year (there are many
solutions and I'll be using one this year when I begin contracting work)

2\. The bigger issue is I need a way to know if the thing I'm trying to claim
an expense for, right now, is actually a business expense AND what specific
stipulations exist on this type of expense.

If there is a simple way to accomplish problem #2 without going to a .gov or
yahoo answers I'd gladly use the service. I feel like I could focus more on
work and other parts of the business if I'm not always fearing I did something
wrong with an expense (I know you can pay others to do this, but I don't yet
have the volume on income for it).

------
saurik
The secret to this is to use payment cards (Visa, etc.) or third party payment
networks (PayPal, etc.) to pay vendors (contractors, etc.): you then don't
need to send 1099-MISC, as the payment system will send a 1099-K instead,
thanks to the new IRS section 6050W.

